

Russian official wants to investigate U.S. moon landings - ciokan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2015/06/17/russian-official-wants-to-investigate-whether-u-s-moon-landings-actually-happened/

======
ChuckMcM
It took me a couple of times to believe this wasn't actually an attempt at
humor (it may be still but the Post seems to be taking it somewhat seriously).
Is this stuff playing well, and by that I mean making the government look
better or more effective, in Russia itself? I realize a reader outside the US
who was reading stories that show up in the gossip newspapers in supermarkets
(my favorite the government's secret agreement with Aliens they met at Roswell
NM) as if they were serious would have a pretty dim view of our government's
sanity.

~~~
avmich
Russian government is focused on preserving the power right now - nothing else
matters. Situation is far from stable - check Russian economic indicators, for
example, or recent laws, say, against "foreign agents". For that reason a lot
of newspapers, TV channels etc are forced to switch to propaganda, the source
paper Izvestia is among them. This article is "for internal use" \- meaning
that is intended to show Russian readers how bad the West is.

That's unfortunate situation, to say the least.

